
Best companies for CS / software research career? - dbsgbsjdg
I am from India. Here education system isn&#x27;t so good. I have some genuine interest in cs (OS, PL etc..), &amp; want to work at a well paying software R&amp;D position after 4 years of B.E &#x2F; B.Tech in CSE.<p>Here not many good companies come for college placements. I would like a career in R&amp;D, and willing to do additional work for that as well. Also would ideally expect good salaries that translate to INR 60 lpa or so*..<p>What are companies that we can consider?<p>My preference is to systems level things but please feel free to put any suggestions because there are few students actually interested &#x2F; talented in CS in India, but rote oriented education system is hindering them.
======
sonofkotaiah
Hi, Great that you are here even before you graduated.

Education system in India may not so good but not the worst, it may depend on
the university, however you can always learn more outside of class or internet
than in the classroom. It doesn't mean university graduation is not necessary,
they will help you how to get started, I don't think this ks the right time to
talk about good companies, bad companies as there are many international
organisations resides here. First, you should master yourself at things that
you are keen. What I would suggest you is keep an eye on technologies. Learn
as much as you can. Master a programming language before you come out of the
university, because that's how you can get into any company. Read more
articles here, medium elsewhere. Be motivated. About your salary expectations,
you may can't get 60LPA at your initial career, I don't think if it's even
possible in abroad but I would suggest you gain skills first, hope it helps,
good luck

